# Chris Kerr / @Ahalfwaycrook / Halfwaycuck



## AltisticRight (Jan 12, 2021)

HELLO KIWI FARMS




Archive to the tweet above

@Ahalfwaycrook, also known as Chris Kerr was Faith's (online) Ex-boyfriend. Faith was still texting him as she was getting gunted. This consolidates this man's existence as a cuckold. This man is also a drug dealer, and does meth, allegedly, as he denies ever doing such a drug. His teeth are fucked because he was wearing braces for too long. Here's all the information Chris has bestowed upon us.

Supposedly, they sexted and sent nudes to each other when she was 16. The age of consent in California is strictly 18, however, this only applies to sexual intercourse. Chris and Faith has never had sex. It was said that Chris did get a visit, but was let go thereafter, according to the Vickers/Elric/Anus leaks. It's quite surprising for a state so left wing to have such a strict law on sex. Vickers was convinced that Chris was worse than the gunt, but very quickly changed his position -- can anyone blame him?

In the beginning, he claims Faith was dating the Gunt to boost her charity grift. Link here




Chris has brought us many revelations, such as the Gunt's breath smelling like used tampons.




Faith played him like a fiddle uwu




Faith's creeped out by DDGL.
(I had to look that up, I'm probably on a watchlist now)



Link

Viscous Vickers holsters burning hatred towards the Memphis swine.




Here's a timeline match. This was before Ralph dropped the revenge pornography, an ongoing court case.




Well, what's next? GUNTED




SAD




But Chris does speak the truth in the end.




Initially, Chris believed the video was just something the pig pulled off Pornhub, was he wrong indeed. This is a mini-essay he wrote, peer reviewed by Academy Autism.


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/post-7305936
		





CALM DOWN YOU SPERG.



Oh.




And here's the ending.




Hard to say, but in the end, Chris seems like the only winner, among everyone else involved. Faith has to carry Xander, the Vickers family are cucked into feeding the spawn, the Gunt is still fighting revenge pornography charges.

Absolutely gunted.










The audience reacts to the gunt sex tape: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/post-7099807
The sex tape has 3 views before the pig sent it to Chris: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralphs-december-16th-2020-revenge-porn-arrest.81547/post-8116609
Did he show the tape to gaydur and dax first?

Edit: Can't believe I accidentally posted this in the wrong forum. I'll go eat some bricks.


----------



## Vetti (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Cow Poly (Jan 12, 2021)

He scrolled through a large DM chain on that livestream we should have more screenshots buried in the thread. The DMs got overshadowed/washed out by the 8/11 attack.
Also lul.. imagine getting cucked on a livestream by Ethan Ralph with kiwi farms in the chat.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 12, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> He scrolled through a large DM chain on that livestream we should have more screenshots buried in the thread. The DMs got overshadowed/washed out by the 8/11 attack.
> Also lul.. imagine getting cucked on a livestream by Ethan Ralph with kiwi farms in the chat.


I still have the full stream here:


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Jan 12, 2021)

Can't believe this guy tried to be Faith's Romeo and try to win her back. Ralph blew this man the fuck out live on air in what can only be described as a power move, of course taking some damage himself in the process.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 12, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Can't believe this guy tried to be Faith's Romeo and try to win her back. Ralph blew this man the fuck out live on air in what can only be described as a power move, of course taking some damage himself in the process.



Ralph summoned a spirit bomb and damaged himself being within the blast radius. He did it for _us_ though.


----------



## L. Duse (Jan 31, 2021)

Vetti said:


> View attachment 1843562





Ugh. Is he trying to troon out? Sad he is smart enough to stay away from the Farms and social media. We could do with an update.


----------



## Squire of Gothos (Apr 9, 2021)

A small Chris Kerr (pedophile, cuck) update:






Tweet | Archive




Tweet | Archive

He claims to have moved to the east coast (probably Philadelphia, PA but not 100% certain).  He's also "dating other people" and is apparently living his best life.  I'm not sure why he decided to make this Twitter account and only really use it (at least publicly) for a few days back in February, probably wants attention.  

Also I've been going through some of my old files and noticed one thing that was missing and has apparently been updated somewhat recently.  Chris, like Faith, has a Wattpad, while he has no erotic fan fiction on his he does have some incredibly cringe and weird poetry along with what appears to be a suicide letter from back in April of 2020 when Faith and Ralph were allegedly edating.  The most recent entries are from December and a bit contradictory to him being over Faith, but it could just be gay emo poetry but I'll post what I thought was the funniest part and have the rest of the text along with the other entries spoilered for ease of access:

*Give Me Reasons We Should Be Complete*
*

*
(Part I found funny, underlines are my own)


Spoiler: Give Me Reasons We Should Be Complete - 12/21/20



Where did you go?
I've been looking and searching.
I thought our feelings were nurturing
Your presence was once comforting
I can't stop from wondering
What happened?
Now you cry over boys you never liked
Can you not?
Can you not?
I thought we were supposed to last forever
 But apparently we were just never
Ment to be
Did you have fun?
Was it not hot?
like the sun?
I'm lost in my thoughts of you
You deserve to be with him
I can't compete
I admit defeat
Give me reasons
We should be complete.
 Going through a Cold season
 I need to take a back seat
I've always had a tough time with change
And I've never had enough range
In my life
In my own trife
In my own strides
But I still need reasons to be complete
You still deserve him
I still can't compete.



*I Just Behave For You*


Spoiler: I Just Behave For You - 12/21/20



I don't want to die so soon
So I behave just for you
Thoughts of you
Make me cold
Did you have to be so bold?
Did your story get told?
Were you accepted back into the fold?
Our love rotted like mold
Tell me how to feel
What's the deal?
I don't smile for no camera
I only smiled for you
I don't wanna die so soon
So I just behaved for you
Now can you see how I'm feeling?
Like a drum without a beat



_*what's the point anymore *__*(old suicide note)*_​


Spoiler: what's the point anymore - 4/4/20



what's the point in trying to do things when all I do is just ruin and break everything I try and make work my relationship I thought was going well and that I was fixing everything and that she was finally happy and got over all the hurt I caused her but I just ruined that what's the point in trying anything anymore when it leads me back to the sameplace all the time living in my aunts place living off 70 dollars a week just enough to scrape by and pay the internet bill. what's the point in even paying the internet bill when all I do with it is talk to my girlfreind that isn't even happy with me or is so unsure of our place with eachother that she thinks that I'm in love with the idea of her what's the point of fighting anymore when all it leads to is hurt pain and heartache what is the point of fighting anymore when I want so so much to just lay down and die so why do I rot here in the computer chair why do I pretend to have a life why do I pretend to be busy what's the point anymore if  I don't have anymore freinds as they can't even bother to check on me when they haven't seen me in a while. what's the point anymore when your relationship has left you so insecure that you can't trust people when they say they love you what's the point anymore when a 9mm to the head sounds more apealing then not what's the point anymore when laying down and fighting is so much more easier then fighting though this bullshit what's the point anymore when all you can think of is putting a gun to your head and pulling the trigger and the last thing you hear is the loud bang that the gun makes as it ejects the bullet from the chamber and injects it into your skull. why should I fight now when I've been fighting all this time and I have nothing to show for it other then an empty heart and a broken relationship what's the point anymore


Suicide sounds like it would feel good. it would fix confusion and hurt not only what I cause but what my girlfreind causes too

the more I think about it the more apealing it sounds and I think I've gathered up the courage this time to actually pull the trigger I'm done with this life I want a new one

I'm worthless what's the point of even me finding happiness I'm nothing what's the point in making others waste time on me I'm helpless what's the point in fixing the things I've done to ruin myself and my freinds and my girlfreind I'm dead inside and it hurts i'm empty and I wish  Iwas whole again

good bye



*Cute Little Kids In Cute Little Bibs*​


Spoiler: Cute Little Kids In Cute Little bibs - 3/15/20



I have dreams of having kids
Little tiny babies with cute bibs
They're so tiny and Barely able to walk so they wobble
I never want you to think this is all one big boondoggle
You cooking hot meals
to think about just me so many feels
Me coming home from work
Me coming home to my kids and wonderful wife
This is what I truly want in my life
We play and laugh with our little kids
Our cute little kids with cute little bibs
We're so happy to have each other
And feel bad for being with others
The babies are trying to talk
But they can't hardly ever walk
They make cute little baby sounds
And call out to us saying dada and mama
And even if we run into drama
With our cute little kids
We'll still have cute little babies with cute little bibs
Unconditional love for our family
And I know it's not too manly
To want cute little kids with cute little bibs
A nice house and a nice job
Making airplane noises
For our cute little kids in cute little bibs
To think about it makes me joyful
To think about makes me hopeful
For our cute little kids in cute little bibs
And even now it makes me smile
To have you in my life if only for a while
When we're finished with our hot meal
And the feeling I have is real
We put our kids to sleep
Our love is ours to keep
And even though this is a leep
To have cute little kids in cute little bibs
I never wanted fame or fortune
And I know you have caution
About our cute little kids in cute little bibs
But baby we're young
We have a lifetime to look forward too
But baby girl I love you
And I'll love our cute little kids in cute little bibs



*The Echo*


Spoiler: The Echo - 3/15/20



this echo in my head keep ringing
this echo in my head keep singing
You should Do it
I really don't fit
I don't play well with others
I have to be undercover
I Have to hide this echo
My mind is one big ghetto
Drab and uninviting
I want to keep writing
I want to keep living
I want to keep giving
But the echo
The echo doesn't want that
But I have to push past
The echo
I look down at my hands
There's a gun in my hands
The echo is winning
The echo is singing
"Do it"
"You're worthless"
"No one loves you"
"Just die"
It's oh so hard to ignore
But really what is this for?
My soul is already poor
So I take the gun to my temple
My life was only really a rental
I pull the trigger
_blam_





*She is **(**Part 1**, **Part 2**, **Part 3**)*


Spoiler: She is - 3/12/20



Talk To Me​I regret those cruel words so much
Then pretend to love me and accept me
But either way you know I'll cry for the two of us
I'm scared that's not good enough
Sometimes I miss the slow burn of a cigarette
That makes me an addict
Wanting to distract me from my anxiety
And that makes me unhealthy
But I also made a promise
I remember my promise, No cigarettes
I remember staying up late at night
Talking and laughing
We are Amateurs At this whole life thing
But Baby we're young, we have a lifetime
I care with all that I have
I know you want me to say it
I never want to see your skin tear
I never want you to leave my side
I'll beg you to stay
I'll tell you every second if I have too
Don't ever dread not hearing it
I never want you gone
I want you with every fiber of my being
I promise we'll see the dawn together so don't ever worry
You're not just a full glass
You are a full pitcher

My Dove​You are enough I I'll tell you a thousand times every day
You're not a failure you're a star in my world
You're worth more than anything I own
Possessed by you and you alone
To me that was paradise
To be your property and to go along
Life is supposed to be a slice
Don't throw your entire being away princess
I didn't overlook what you've done
I never overlooked all the day's you've sacrificed
Even if it was one small apparently shameful thing
I'm sorry I ignored you but I never forgot you existed
I never ever thought your issues where lesser
I never thought you were flawed I always thought you were perfect
I would sit with you and bless you
I do not deserve it baby
The love you offer and give
I do believe I own it and I cherish it
I want your breath to live on with mine
I'd never move on
It would take me a lifetime to move on
It took no time because the others weren't you
I'd rather be with you then have my life shook
And cherish you then have my breath taken
Nothing changed and went away I became bitter
It wasn't you and your flaws it was me and my flaws
Do you see it as a never play?
You don't have to be sorry that you don't get me. Because you do I promise
I'm sorry I never accepted your unconditional love like I should have
It was more than enough for everyday and every night
You are my other dove
But i'm not your other dove anymore 

I love you more​I don't think of others
The way I do you
You're not unnoticeable you're my world
You're my key,my rock, my everything
I know you need to be wanted baby
And I'm here to want you
I know i'll never keep wanting you
So don't worry about feeling those strange pains
You don't seem different
You're still the one I fell for
You don't seem unheard of because I hear you everyday
You're not unseen because I want to see you everyday
And if you're out of love just Know:
I'll always love you
I know you feel you feel so much
I know you hurt and I'm so sorry I hurt you
I know you still smile and it lights my life up
I know you still flirt I go crazy when you flirt
You feel distant becuse I pushed you away
I'm not going to do that anymore I'm not afraid to let you in anymore
I'm sorry I said all those things If I could take them back I would in an instant
You're not weak. You've become very strong and i"m proud of you
You're not an encaged bird. You're free when you're with me
I love you too
With every ounce of my being.
I know you're thinking of those words
And the fact I said them make me feel like a fool
It is my fault and I'm paying for it now
It's not your fault I was vile
And I know the toll is less than merciful
I don't think it's time I think I've changed
And I think I've fixed myself
And I've never hurt more then I do now
My soul feels like a pit without you
I want to help you through the pain
It's not just yours and yours alone it's mine too
I don't want you to hurt either
And I want to protect you from everything
It feels even odder
To not be with you
I was so distant because I was afraid of getting hurt
I opened and closed because I was afraid you were going to leave
Even when you said you would never
A team
A unit
That's what we were
But somehow our love is still like a launet
So I'l think keeping of that
Instead of you leaving
Because I know you didn't want too
I love you more even when I'm broken



*Do You Still Love Me?*​


Spoiler: Do You Still Love Me? - 3/12/20



When you lay with me
Do you love me?
When you're with him
Do you still love me?
When I just need Faith
Do you still love me?
When I need someone to comfort me and hold me
Would you still do that?
Would you still call me pet names
And say I love you when we leave eachother?
I know you're scared and afraid
But do you still love me?
Do you still want that future?
Of growing old with children
Do you still want me?
Even after all the hurt?
You once said it would take a while to get over me
I wonder what changed
We drifted apart
But do you still love me?
I wish I still had you
Watching TV in the moonlight
I wish I still had us
Holding and loving each other
Why can't we just mend our hurt?
Are we too far gone?
Do you still want me?
Or do you want him?
Tears roll down my cheek when I think of you
Bitter sweet memories of us
Laughing and playing
Talking and moaning
You gave me your love
And I didn't appreciate it
But I promise I've changed
Becoming A better person
Mental health pushed you away
But I want to pull you back
Do you want to be with me?
Holding you when you're down
Do you want me to keep fighting?
For you even if it's wrong?
You know I'll fight
To my dying breath
For you
I know you lost hope
About ever seeing me
I wish I could give you that hope back
But do you still love me?
I know things are confusing
But you're still my best friend in the world
And I want to grow old and die with you
And only you
And I know this is all confusing
It's confusing for me too
But if there's one thing I know
It's I still love you
You once told me
The perfect date
With good herb
And good Pizza pie
Do you still want that?
To have our imperfect life?
And I'm crying as I write this
Full of raw emotion
Hurt, pain, depression, and loss is all I feel
Making me nervous that you won't choose me
My greatest nightmare
Is that I've blown my chances with you
I had a Dream
Where you where holding me
It was nice to have even if just a dream
And When I wake I feel empty
With tears rolling down my half awake cheek
I'm trying to move on like you
I'm trying to be okay like you
But I guess I'm not as strong as you
Do you still love me?
I know I've brushed you off
And I know I've been selfish
But I'm ready to love again
Do you feel the same?
Do you still love me?
Even if it's been hard?
But I promise you buggy
That I'll give back the love you give
When I read 'Us'
All I could do was cry
Wondering how it ever got this far
And I think about your love
And wonder how you fell for me in the first place
When you're beautiful and smart
When you're passionate and wonderful
When you brighten up my day
When I'm just a moody loser
Who didn't appreciate what he had
And I made you depressed
And I made you insecure
Do you still love me?



_*The Butterflies*_​


Spoiler: The Butterflies - 3/12/20



The Butterflies
The way the flutter
With their colors oh so bright
They go away when we lie down at night
The butterflies
They make me want to fight
With all my might
Knots in the pit so tight
They go away when we lie down at night
And even though I feel empty without you
The butterflies still flutter
The butterflies talk too
This feeling is so new
And even though I'm feeling blue
I don't want to lose you
And even though we're through
Still the butterflies talk
And they keep telling me
"we're simply meant to be"



*The Mexican Horse: A Poem*​


Spoiler: The Mexican Horse - 3/11/20



The pain I feel
But others say I can't heel
I try so hard to heal!
I try so hard to feel!
Oh I try so hard
Like a drunken Bard!
Do I always have to play this card?
Depression is the card
It doesn't take me far
Like a broken down car
A beaten child
It's not too mild
It did Make the child grow cold
Bad habits the child was used too
Always breaking his curfew
Afterwards punches flew
Not by a stranger
Not by a man with a hanger
The Giver
The giver was cruel
The Mexican horse was the giver's fuel
The Mexican Horse Drove The giver
Guided the giver
And clouded the givers mind
Sometimes the giver was hard to find!
Oh so hard!
The Mexican horse was always on the givers mind
Never leaving the Mexican horse behind
The giver never cared
But the giver
Never dared
To leave the Mexican horse
Behind


----------



## Vetti (Apr 10, 2021)

Squire of Gothos said:


> post


As an aside, didn't Matt Vickers at one point say that he'd take legal action against Chris for his inappropriate behavior with underaged Faith?  I guess that one fell through if Kerr's "living his best life". I like the Tonka look he's going for these days.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Apr 10, 2021)

Squire of Gothos said:


> He claims to have moved to the east coast (probably Philadelphia, PA but not 100% certain).  He's also "dating other people" and is apparently living his best life.  I'm not sure why he decided to make this Twitter account and only really use it (at least publicly) for a few days back in February, probably wants attention.


Isn't Philly the Rat King capital of America? Hmm!


----------



## Squire of Gothos (Apr 10, 2021)

Vetti said:


> As an aside, didn't Matt Vickers at one point say that he'd take legal action against Chris for his inappropriate behavior with underaged Faith?  I guess that one fell through if Kerr's "living his best life". I like the Tonka look he's going for these days.


God that is very uncanny... Plus Donga is a cuck too so that look suits him!  I wouldn't expect Matt Vickers to follow through on anything, I did see there's been some recent speculation about how he allegedly knew everything Faith was doing while she was a minor so he should have known about Chris and done something about him grooming her sooner rather than after the fact.


----------



## Vetti (Apr 10, 2021)

Squire of Gothos said:


> I wouldn't expect Matt Vickers to follow through on anything


He probably sent Chris nine long-winded paragraphs that didn't mean anything and called it a day.


----------



## Ahalfwaycrook (Apr 15, 2021)

Lol you guys are good. 

I was in Philadelphia for a while.


----------



## FM Bradley (Apr 15, 2021)

There's this guy "shawnphase" in the IP2 thread.  You should befriend him.


----------



## Love Machine (Apr 15, 2021)

Dabbing on them by getting your shit together.


----------



## Ahalfwaycrook (Apr 15, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Dabbing on them by getting your shit together.


Eh I'm just honoured to have my own thread. But thanks


----------



## Hüftpriester (Apr 15, 2021)

Ahalfwaycrook said:


> Eh I'm just honoured to have my own thread. But thanks


Have you had any contact with Faith since she was dropped by Ralph for a tranny? 
Do you feel a sense of schadenfreude knowing that Mr. Vickers will have to care for the demon baby as if it was his own child? 

Unironically glad to see you're doing well. You played an essential role in the Great Harvest of 2020.


----------



## Joe Swanson (Apr 15, 2021)

Ahalfwaycrook said:


> Eh I'm just honoured to have my own thread. But thanks


I know your probably about to be bombarded by questions, but I want to know what you saw in faith if you don't mind sharing


----------



## Section 230 (Apr 15, 2021)

FM Bradley said:


> There's this guy "shawnphase" in the IP2 thread.  You should befriend him.


I'm going to have to agree. @shawnphase would be a great friend to you Chris. He can give you dating advice and write you a few paragraphs about DXM.

Edit: low low onion.


----------



## Vetti (Apr 15, 2021)

Ahalfwaycrook said:


> Eh I'm just honoured to have my own thread. But thanks


Add him to the list of people who handle their threads better than Ralph does.


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 15, 2021)

@Ahalfwaycrook dude, glad to see you got over that crazy bitch and moved on. Hopefully you gained the ability to have some self respect and not let bitches fuck with you like that again. A woman worth having is one that wants a man, not a soyboy cuck or a gunt.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Apr 17, 2021)

Ralph blew this man the fuck out so hard on stream he went on to reform his entire life. God bless Ethan Ralph.


----------



## Ahalfwaycrook (Apr 17, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> Have you had any contact with Faith since she was dropped by Ralph for a tranny?
> Do you feel a sense of schadenfreude knowing that Mr. Vickers will have to care for the demon baby as if it was his own child?
> 
> Unironically glad to see you're doing well. You played an essential role in the Great Harvest of 2020.


Yeah she messaged me a while back trying to offer me closure in the most roundabout way. (Closure to her meant trying to trick a at the time drunken me to come to California which at that motion I made up having lost my I. D.) I won't say anything further other than she hasn't changed at all.  She's still the same manipulative person that everyone has seen her to be.

In the end the messaging of me. I guess she has a different definition of closure. We did get into a fight which was because I was trying to get her to apologise to me by betraying my trust and telling the same circle of friends The same thing she had told her father about me.

Speaking of Mr. Vickers.

A month or so moving to Philly to study to become an electrician he emails me pretending to be faith. I played along just to see where it lead and it basically lead to him trying to get me to dox myself. I gave him a fake address in holmsburg to which he had told me that he called the cops and told them to keep an eye out for me. And as you guys can guess. 9 other paragraphs trying to frighten me. But I'm from the south side of the boogie down. A fat nerd on the other side of the country doesn't scare me.


4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Ralph blew this man the fuck out so hard on stream he went on to reform his entire life. God bless Ethan Ralph.


God bless the gunt  he is many things. And one of those things is entertaining


Nah sarcasm aside, Ethan Ralph is kind of like the village retard everyone at the village town square points at and laughs. The only difference is that the village retard has no self awareness and thinks the village is laughing with him and not at him

Ethan Ralph has enough self awareness that people are laughing with him and he still can't help himself but to do dumb shit.


----------



## Perspicacity (Apr 17, 2021)

Ahalfwaycrook said:


> Yeah she messaged me a while back trying to offer me closure in the most roundabout way. (Closure to her meant trying to trick a at the time drunken me to come to California which at that motion I made up having lost my I. D.) I won't say anything further other than she hasn't changed at all.  She's still the same manipulative person that everyone has seen her to be.
> 
> In the end the messaging of me. I guess she has a different definition of closure. We did get into a fight which was because I was trying to get her to apologise to me by betraying my trust and telling the same circle of friends The same thing she had told her father about me.
> 
> ...


Can you show us these messages and the letter please? I'm sure it will be enlightening for her latest victim.


----------



## Ahalfwaycrook (Apr 17, 2021)

Vetti said:


> He probably sent Chris nine long-winded paragraphs that didn't mean anything and called it a day.


That's about right. 

Literally 60;emails besting his chest.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Apr 17, 2021)

Ahalfwaycrook said:


> Yeah she messaged me a while back trying to offer me closure in the most roundabout way. (Closure to her meant trying to trick a at the time drunken me to come to California which at that motion I made up having lost my I. D.) I won't say anything further other than she hasn't changed at all.  She's still the same manipulative person that everyone has seen her to be.
> 
> In the end the messaging of me. I guess she has a different definition of closure. We did get into a fight which was because I was trying to get her to apologise to me by betraying my trust and telling the same circle of friends The same thing she had told her father about me.
> 
> ...


If you've got those emails, that would effectively confirm Mr. Vickers as being a complete drama whore after all. Might be interesting if you'd consider dumping them.

My guess is a lot of hot air and calling each other "sir"?


----------



## Ahalfwaycrook (Apr 17, 2021)

Perspicacity said:


> Can you show us these messages and the letter please? I'm sure it will be enlightening for her latest victim.


I'd love too but unfortunately I don't have them anymore. When I was in Philly I let someone use my phone and unfortunately they deleted them thinking it was their messenger account instead of mine.


Mr E. Grifter said:


> If you've got those emails, that would effectively confirm Mr. Vickers as being a complete drama whore after all. Might be interesting if you'd consider dumping them.
> 
> My guess is a lot of hot air and calling each other "sir"?


Those I believe I still have. I'll have to go looking for them.


----------



## High Tea (Apr 17, 2021)

Ahalfwaycrook said:


> Yeah she messaged me a while back trying to offer me closure in the most roundabout way. (Closure to her meant trying to trick a at the time drunken me to come to California which at that motion I made up having lost my I. D.) I won't say anything further other than she hasn't changed at all.  She's still the same manipulative person that everyone has seen her to be.
> 
> In the end the messaging of me. I guess she has a different definition of closure. We did get into a fight which was because I was trying to get her to apologise to me by betraying my trust and telling the same circle of friends The same thing she had told her father about me.
> 
> ...


Since you're here, did the physical altercation with Ralph actually happen?  Why do you think Vickers didn't go after Ralph for that and instead went after revenge porn?  Do you think Vickers was trying to contact you for that legal proceeding?  (If you can't say, that's fine)
With the Suit/Faith stuff this week, it seemed like Faith was having a lot of problems in discords with guys, why do you think Vickers focused on you?  Because your name was available and the others weren't?
She seems to be running t-shirt charity campaigns again.  Does that money go to charities?  Are they legit fundraisers or is it marketing?


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 17, 2021)

First of all, glad to see that you're actually doing well. It's a good thing, you didn't _technically get cucked_ because e-dating isn't dating. Faith is still a crazy bitch, I do wish them the best of Xander. My stance has always been "just because she's 19 doesn't mean she deserves to carry a guntling, but she unfortunately hit the jackpot". 



Ahalfwaycrook said:


> A month or so moving to Philly to study to become an electrician he emails me pretending to be faith. I played along just to see where it lead and it basically lead to him trying to get me to dox myself. I gave him a fake address in holmsburg to which he had told me that he called the cops and told them to keep an eye out for me. And as you guys can guess. 9 other paragraphs trying to frighten me. But I'm from the south side of the boogie down. A fat nerd on the other side of the country doesn't scare me.


Role playing as his own daughter, classy man indeed. 

Are you aware of this? https://kiwifarms.net/threads/faith-vickers-zoomer-girl-fai-fai.81194/post-8788256 
Basically, Faith was in a bunch of shitty creepy discord servers and stirred up a lot of dumb drama with some goon called "Suit Yourself". I believe he made that shitty boulder stream animation. What's your take on this all?

More generalised than @High Tea's, you should respond to that first as I share similar questions. While I'd like to believe the fundraisers are legit... if they aren't... wew.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Apr 17, 2021)

Ahalfwaycrook said:


> Yeah she messaged me a while back trying to offer me closure in the most roundabout way. (Closure to her meant trying to trick a at the time drunken me to come to California which at that motion I made up having lost my I. D.


Lol, I knew it. Good for you bro. If she fucks with you again you should leak those messages here.


Ahalfwaycrook said:


> Speaking of Mr. Vickers.
> 
> A month or so moving to Philly to study to become an electrician he emails me pretending to be faith. I played along just to see where it lead and it basically lead to him trying to get me to dox myself. I gave him a fake address in holmsburg to which he had told me that he called the cops and told them to keep an eye out for me. And as you guys can guess. 9 other paragraphs trying to frighten me


Holy shit what a faggot. I get a sort of smug satisfaction thinking about him having to provide for the guntling. I wish Xander the best but I hope he has Ralph's beedy pig eyes so Vickers is constantly reminded of the Gunt and his summer from hell. I normally wouldn't wish that on anyone but he's shown himself to be a real cunt.


----------



## longtimelurkerfirsttimepo (Apr 18, 2021)

Ahalfwaycrook said:


> A month or so moving to Philly to study to become an electrician he emails me pretending to be faith. I played along just to see where it lead and it basically lead to him trying to get me to dox myself. I gave him a fake address in holmsburg to which he had told me that he called the cops and told them to keep an eye out for me. And as you guys can guess. 9 other paragraphs trying to frighten me. But I'm from the south side of the boogie down. A fat nerd on the other side of the country doesn't scare me.


So he loses the court case, then goes and tries to harass you? What a laugh, I thought you'd be the last of his worries at this point.


----------



## BlackShitPancakes (Apr 20, 2021)

Ahalfwaycrook said:


> I'd love too but unfortunately I don't have them anymore. When I was in Philly I let someone use my phone and unfortunately they deleted them thinking it was their messenger account instead of mine.
> 
> Those I believe I still have. I'll have to go looking for them.


You "...let someone use my phone and unfortunately they deleted them thinking it was their messenger account instead of mine..."?

Does anyone else smell BS on this, or is it just me?  I mean, can ANYONE actually see this happening?  We all expect Vickers to go crazy, so those e-mails will hardly be a surprise.  But did anyone else listen to this faggot's hour-long lisping, stop-and-go diatribe where he claims to be the victim of a girl he groomed since she was in the 8th grade?

You don't have those messages because you are the Prince of Simps, and I bet that you tried to get her back before getting rejected again.  

I could be wrong.  Anyone chad enough to drive a sick girl into the tiny, T-Rex arms of Ethan Ralph is definitely not a liar.


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 20, 2021)

BlackShitPancakes said:


> You "...let someone use my phone and unfortunately they deleted them thinking it was their messenger account instead of mine..."?
> 
> Does anyone else smell BS on this, or is it just me?  I mean, can ANYONE actually see this happening?  We all expect Vickers to go crazy, so those e-mails will hardly be a surprise.  But did anyone else listen to this faggot's hour-long lisping, stop-and-go diatribe where he claims to be the victim of a girl he groomed since she was in the 8th grade?
> 
> ...


Oh look, another brand new account trying to be the authority on what's true. Which e-celeb do you worship?


----------



## ScamL Likely (Apr 20, 2021)

BlackShitPancakes said:


> You "...let someone use my phone and unfortunately they deleted them thinking it was their messenger account instead of mine..."?
> 
> Does anyone else smell BS on this, or is it just me?  I mean, can ANYONE actually see this happening?  We all expect Vickers to go crazy, so those e-mails will hardly be a surprise.  But did anyone else listen to this faggot's hour-long lisping, stop-and-go diatribe where he claims to be the victim of a girl he groomed since she was in the 8th grade?
> 
> ...


I don't think he's lying, just retarded.


----------



## BlackShitPancakes (Apr 20, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Oh look, another brand new account trying to be the authority on what's true. Which e-celeb do you worship?


e-Jesus.

EDIT: ...I'm no authority on what's true, but typically when something doesn't make sense, it's a lie.  That's all I was saying and @Ahalfwaycrook is welcome to argue on his own behalf.



ScamL Likely said:


> I don't think he's lying, just retarded.


Can't it be both?


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 20, 2021)

BlackShitPancakes said:


> e-Jesus.
> 
> EDIT: ...I'm no authority on what's true, but typically when something doesn't make sense, it's a lie.  That's all I was saying and @Ahalfwaycrook is welcome to argue on his own behalf.
> 
> ...


If you can edit, don't double post, use the multiquote feature and append your responses. 

Yes, that does happen. Depends on what kind of messenger, I've done it to a friend's FB one, logged her account out by accident, but the messages were still there when she logged back in. I suppose there's settings to nuke everything after logging out, some only store the text locally, or you can opt-out of cloud storage.


----------



## BlackShitPancakes (Apr 20, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> If you can edit, don't double post, use the multiquote feature and append your responses.
> 
> Yes, that does happen. Depends on what kind of messenger, I've done it to a friend's FB one, logged her account out by accident, but the messages were still there when she logged back in. I suppose there's settings to nuke everything after logging out, some only store the text locally, or you can opt-out of cloud storage.


My fault entirely on the double post.

To be clear on the FB messages vanishing, I'm not really saying that it is impossible, only that it is improbable, and that improbability is increased considering that the source is a publicly self-admitted sex-offender (at best) pedophile (at worst).


----------



## RichardRApe (Aug 17, 2021)

Fai Fai has been in contact with a-log and still is. He got in touch with me and asked me to drop these dms between her and a halfway cuck during the saga earlier. Nothing groundbreaking but chuckle-worthy for sure.


Spoiler: Lots of images


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 19, 2021)

Copied over the chatlogs. Further discussions can go here.
(COPIED, not moved)


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 14, 2021)

@Ahalfwaycrook uh oh bud.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Nov 15, 2021)

Mr. Vickers got his feelings hurt and uses his daughter to take revenge on those who make him look foolish 

I hope Chris and Ralph team up in the near future.


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 15, 2021)

If Netorare is Kerr's kink, he cannot stop winning!


----------



## Ahalfwaycrook (Nov 20, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> View attachment 2717323
> @Ahalfwaycrook uh oh bud.


I’m wondering where or how you found that because I didn’t find anything when I looked.


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 20, 2021)

Ahalfwaycrook said:


> I’m wondering where or how you found that because I didn’t find anything when I looked.





			https://eaccess.nevadacountycourts.com/eservices/home.page.2
		

Do the captcha and then search for your name.


----------



## Ahalfwaycrook (Nov 20, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> https://eaccess.nevadacountycourts.com/eservices/home.page.2
> 
> 
> Do the captcha and then search for your name.


Thanks, Sam. Im pretty sure this is a restraining order and the basis is domestic violence without a minor. Which is interesting she’s claiming that because as everyone knows I’ve never been in the same state let alone the same room as her.


----------



## BrainProlapse (Nov 20, 2021)

Are there any rules in place to punish frivolous restraining orders?


----------



## Sam Losco (Nov 20, 2021)

Ahalfwaycrook said:


> Thanks, Sam. Im pretty sure this is a restraining order and the basis is domestic violence without a minor. Which is interesting she’s claiming that because as everyone knows I’ve never been in the same state let alone the same room as her.


I can't speak to why it's filed as domestic abuse, but I do know that it doesn't require abuse to have taken place, but just a threat of abuse. If you have any issue with it, maybe you should take it up with the court.

Without a minor just means there are no children involved. And by involved doesn't mean being abused, but just that the two people involved don't have a child.


----------



## Baldur's Revenge (Nov 20, 2021)

Anyone can get a writ of protect or restraining order without someone present. All they have to say is that they feel threatened and have one made with or without your knowledge. Lots of guys get jammed up with that shit because ex girlfriends or wives will have one created and wait for them to show up and then call the police and say you violated it and BANG! You are in jail for violation. Knowing how much of a psycho her and her family are. That is what they are hoping for. Maybe when they were trying to trick you into coming according Pa Vickers. That is what they were trying to get to happen. I would give those weirdos a wide berth if I were you.


----------



## Ahalfwaycrook (Nov 20, 2021)

Baldur's Revenge said:


> Anyone can get a writ of protect or restraining order without someone present. All they have to say is that they feel threatened and have one made with or without your knowledge. Lots of guys get jammed up with that shit because ex girlfriends or wives will have one created and wait for them to show up and then call the police and say you violated it and BANG! You are in jail for violation. Knowing how much of a psycho her and her family are. That is what they are hoping for. Maybe when they were trying to trick you into coming according Pa Vickers. That is what they were trying to get to happen. I would give those weirdos a wide berth if I





Sam Losco said:


> I can't speak to why it's filed as domestic abuse, but I do know that it doesn't require abuse to have taken place, but just a threat of abuse. If you have any issue with it, maybe you should take it up with the court.
> 
> Without a minor just means there are no children involved. And by involved doesn't mean being abused, but just that the two people involved don't have a child.


I’ll take it to court if I get served. Doubt that would happen because the idiot thinks I’m living with my dad for some reason. Publicly I’ve made some off color jokes (like the an hero comment) but it wasn’t a threat in the slightest  other then that I don’t think I’ve ever threatened her. Through the time I thought I knew her I did care for her. But that’s in the past I no longer have those feelings. Either way if something comes up I’ll let you guys know. I am after all here to entertain. This filing of a restraining order is only meant to do one thing: to get me to stop talking. Matt doesn’t know me but faith does. I’m not the kind of person you can scare into shutting up. But they for some reason really want me to. Idk why it really matters all that much but it shows the ego of this family and how easily it is bruised. But, faith should know that I live off of other peoples seething. It’s entertaining to me.


----------



## veri (Nov 20, 2021)

Ahalfwaycrook said:


> I am after all here to entertain.


share screenshots of the cuckold roleplay text conversations i know you have them


----------



## Ahalfwaycrook (Nov 20, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> share screenshots of the cuckold roleplay text conversations i know you have them


Sure why not. Give me till tomorrow. I have to get some sleep.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Nov 22, 2021)

Ahalfwaycrook said:


> I’ll take it to court if I get served. Doubt that would happen because the idiot thinks I’m living with my dad for some reason. Publicly I’ve made some off color jokes (like the an hero comment) but it wasn’t a threat in the slightest  other then that I don’t think I’ve ever threatened her. Through the time I thought I knew her I did care for her. But that’s in the past I no longer have those feelings. Either way if something comes up I’ll let you guys know. I am after all here to entertain. This filing of a restraining order is only meant to do one thing: to get me to stop talking. Matt doesn’t know me but faith does. I’m not the kind of person you can scare into shutting up. But they for some reason really want me to. Idk why it really matters all that much but it shows the ego of this family and how easily it is bruised. But, faith should know that I live off of other peoples seething. It’s entertaining to me.


doomp eet


----------



## zero-who (Nov 24, 2021)

Ahalfwaycrook said:


> Sure why not. Give me till tomorrow. I have to get some sleep.


it's wednesday, my dude


----------



## AltisticRight (Nov 25, 2021)

He said he'll dump stuff at least three times now and each time it's crickets. 

Not surprised.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Nov 25, 2021)

And here I thought, the dump has arrived. Unfortunately, it's only people complaining that he didn't done anything


----------



## FM Bradley (Nov 25, 2021)

WhoTheFuckIsZeroTwo said:


> it's wednesday, my dude


He's a meth addict. He'll be crashed until Friday.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Nov 30, 2021)

FM Bradley said:


> He's a meth addict. He'll be crashed until Friday.


It's past weekend. He doesn't have it


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Nov 30, 2021)

Yeah what a shock that the pedophile child groomer meth addict that sees himself as the victim is untrustworthy.


----------



## break these cuffs (Nov 30, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Yeah what a shock that the pedophile child groomer meth addict that sees himself as the victim is untrustworthy.


You're disregarding quite possibly his worst aspect: gay niggers who tease drops never deliver.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 17, 2021)

Month passed, no dump. He was online on the Monday. It's official, he doesn't have any


----------



## 18newfag (Dec 28, 2021)

BrainProlapse said:


> Are there any rules in place to punish frivolous restraining orders?


No, and often the "judges" that preside over these hearings have no law degree whatsoever. They are kangaroo courts which usually end up in IRL IBS slapfights. The only "punishment" that I've ever heard of is that in particularly bad cases one side might have to pay for the other's attorneys fees. I'm not aware of any other penalty.


----------

